# Is there a tailgate spreader use bulk salt?



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Is there a tailgate spreader that can use bulk salt?*

or the salt/sand mix that hoppers run?

Thanks


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes 

Our Snowex 1875 with auger and vibrator works well. BUT the salt must be kept perfectly dry in cold indoor storage. No exposure to outside moisture. You can't just go to your local bulk dealer that just throws a tarp over the top . In a dry building. We get our bulk salt directly from the mine (2 hours away), dropped on our door step and loaded that day into the building.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

My Westen 1000 will spread it if it is dry or just a little wet


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My Western ProFlo2 handles bulk every day no problem. Last year we ran out of salt around here so I was forced to spread wet sand/salt, again no problem.

You need a two-stage machine or a really good vibrator.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Airflow SS










Derek, I had a Pro Flow 2 once and the salt would sometimes bridge in the unit.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I would almost be bold enough to say that any two stage will handle bulk and mixes. I know from experience the Air-flo MSS does both, and even wet bulk was never a problem.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

snow ex 1075 does


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Grassman09;953861 said:


> Airflow SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only time I get any bridging is when I leave a load in the spreader too long... otherwise its never a problem for me.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

heather lawn spray;949621 said:


> Yes
> 
> Our Snowex 1875 with auger and vibrator works well. BUT the salt must be kept perfectly dry in cold indoor storage. No exposure to outside moisture. You can't just go to your local bulk dealer that just throws a tarp over the top . In a dry building. We get our bulk salt directly from the mine (2 hours away), dropped on our door step and loaded that day into the building.


Yes my Snowex Mini-Pro 575 will and does. My salt is stored under a lean-to covered with a tarp works just fine even with out a vibrator. Don't get me wrong it would throw bagged salt better, however I spend a third on bulk than what I would pay for bagged salt.


----------

